# 10000 Members



## DaveH (5/12/18)

I see we have just gone past the 10000 members.

I thought it was worth a mention.


Dave

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/18)

I think all the drama has helped. Go forum go.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (5/12/18)

We were on about 8,000 when I joined in Aug. 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/18)

I just wish more of the 10,000 would dive in and participate!

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just wish more of the 10,000 would dive in and participate!


That would be lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/18)

The more the merrier, unless you are in a queue

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The more the merrier, unless you are in a queue


Especially a 10000 strong queue

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

DaveH said:


> I see we have just gone past the 10000 members.
> 
> I thought it was worth a mention.
> 
> ...



Thats awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The more the merrier, unless you are in a queue


or load shedding.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Especially a 10000 strong queue


And which side of the toilet door you are on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/18)

Congratulations ECIGSSA on this milestone,  now let’s see how fast we hit 15,000.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just wish more of the 10,000 would dive in and participate!



@Rob Fisher Is it possible to establish how many active members there are? One could define "active" as those who have posted at least once within a 3 month period.

In addition, could we establish how many dormant members there are i.e. no posts within the last year?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Is it possible to establish how many active members there are? One could define "active" as those who have posted at least once within a 3 month period.
> 
> In addition, could we establish how many dormant members there are i.e. no posts within the last year?



I'm sure we can... let's ask Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (6/12/18)

Congratulations to ECIGSSA [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] on the great Milestone.
May there be many, many more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/12/18)

congrats !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/12/18)

Congrats [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , a great Milestone for an excellent platform!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/12/18)

This is so great to see and be a part of it.
Well done [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] .
Like @Room Fogger says, let's reach that 15000 mark

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure we can... let's ask Hi Ho @Silver!



It's about half that are active -
(including those that don't post but are logging on)

But the thing is that there are also many folk who are browsing the forum without logging on (i.e. guests)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Willyza (6/12/18)

Silver said:


> But the thing is that there are also many folk who are browsing the forum without logging on


I did that for the first 2 month before I joined 
I liked what I saw, so I joined

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

Willyza said:


> I did that for the first 2 month before I joined
> I liked what I saw, so I joined


Same here, think I was watching from the shadows for about 2 to 4 months before deciding to join and enjoy the ste, as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/12/18)

Great, and congrats to all, that's a top milestone to reach.
Now if the 9873 people who only come here to post for sale items on the classifieds would just participate in other sub forums, that would be cool.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Great, and congrats to all, that's a top milestone to reach.
> Now if the 9873 people who only come here to post for sale items on the classifieds would just participate in other sub forums, that would be cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Great, and congrats to all, that's a top milestone to reach.
> Now if the 9873 people who only come here to post for sale items on the classifieds would just participate in other sub forums, that would be cool.



@M.Adhir And as for those who join and ask for a PIF the following day ... say no more

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

